# Fan will not work...no A/C, defrost, etc...



## ecurry60 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just joined the forum...female...Used my defrost and A/C one night and the next, it just wouldn't work. I can hear it "click" on, like normal, but no matter what setting the fan is on, no air will come out. It's 100 degrees here in Arkansas and I need help! I took it to a friend and he says it might be a fuse or blower motor??? Any ideas or suggestions? Our local Nissan dealer is surely not the place for me to take it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like the blower control relay, the blower motor circuit board, or the blower motor itself is bad.

the blower motor is located under the dash on the drivers' side if memory serves, check for damaged wiring, use a multimeter to ensure it's getting power. I would find a good local shop if you need this done ASAP.


----------

